

A new kind of Search Bar? - bdfh42
http://www.wundrbar.com/about

======
raju
wundrbar is a YC startup. There have been several discussions in the past
about this -

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=137226>

Personally, I really like the concept, but I guess it will take a little
getting used to their syntax. Pretty cool though

